

Show HN: IntercoolerJs – A Declarative Ajax Framework - carsongross

Hey All,<p>It isn&#x27;t 100% complete yet, but I&#x27;ve decided to cut a 0.0.1 release for IntercoolerJS:<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;intercoolerjs.org&#x2F;
</code></pre>
Intercooler is a Partial View Controller framework, where AJAX responses are HTML fragments (partials) that are swapped in for existing content, based roughly on the Basecamp 2 approach.<p>If anyone else is interested in working on or using the project, please let me know: there is still tons of interesting work to do (e.g. back-button&#x2F;pushState() support)<p>I think that, for many apps, this might be a good way to get 90% of the UX advantages of a thick Javascript MVC framework, at a fraction of the complexity.
======
coffeecodecouch
This is really great, I imagine I'll be using it often. I do however feel a
bit cheated seeing that the demo isn't actually AJAX.

~~~
carsongross
If you want to see actual ajax requests in flight, you can take a look at the
rails demo app up on heroku:

[http://intercoolerjs.herokuapp.com/](http://intercoolerjs.herokuapp.com/)

It's only running on one dyno, though, so it might be slow depending on
traffic.

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Thanks, that's what I was looking for!

------
dayum
Awesome! Why didn't someone think of this years ago?!

